# Robin on the road



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 31, 2016)

After a couple of months of tweaking she's on the road, first ride today. Much thanks to Bob U. For the Troxel restore. Thanks to Chris (RobertRiley) for the bike!


----------



## ballooney (Dec 31, 2016)

Killer!!!  Nice purchase.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks. I added the guard after paint, tripple steps, Lightening Darts and two speed.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 31, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dave K (Dec 31, 2016)

So rad!!!!!


----------



## higgens (Jan 1, 2017)

Guard looks good on it


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2017)

Looks good!
I've always preferred the frame design on the 38 Robins.
I just wish, the designers had raked the front end out a bit more.
Oh, well!
With a tank like that, who's looking at the fork rake anyway?
Beautiful bike,
Congratulations!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words cabers. I think we all care about our rides and take pride in them, I see this on the cabe daily. The only thing about this design that seems a bit of a problem is the floppy front fender, I can't imagine a batter tray in there, it would flop around like a fish out of water. I'm gonna work on it.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 1, 2017)

My Bluebird does the same thing and I have an aluminum ornament on it. I can't imagine how bad it would be if it had the original one on there


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 1, 2017)

I think it needed a brace in the design.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Jan 1, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous. I seriously debated on buying that one myself when it was up for sale recently. You got a great bike at a good price. 

Chainguard looks great IMO.


----------

